# The New vBulletin Forum: Q&A



## Pete (Jan 27, 2003)

It's got that "new Forum" smell and everything!

The below are some FAQs and Answers. NOTE that if you post in Forum Problem Reports something that's answered here, I'm just going to delete the thread outright.

=========

Q. Where are all the threads? I only see them from the last month.
A. vBulletin defaults to show only the threads from the last month. While I'm going to change this, in the meantime YOU can go to User CP > Edit Options and change the setting for Default Thread Age Cut Off to "Show all threads".

*Edit: This has been reset for all forums. If you still can't see all the threads, log out and log back in.*

Q. I still don't see my thread. I created it on Thursday, last week.
A. As explained in http://www.saxontheweb.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=21070 and other places, all threads were transferred -- minus 14 polls -- as of 03/28/05 at approximately 10:14 AM GMT. Threads/posts made after this time *were not transferred and I will not retransfer any threads/posts*.

Q. The search engine only searches the FAQ.
A. The search engine is only available to users that are logged in and/or have registered and are awaiting their e-mail from the computer saying that they're members.

Q. I'm a banned user and can't use the search engine.
A. You're right, you can't. If you want to become unbanned, send Harri an e-mail at admin-at-saxontheweb.net.

Q. What features are turned on/off?
A. Most every feature for vBulletin is turned on, with some restrictions:

-- Avatars are turned on, but you can currently NOT upload them and the max size is 60 pixels height by 100 width. That's about the size of our current Forum logo. Yes, you can turn off everyones' avatar, on a per user basis, through the User CP.
-- You cannot upload avatars or attachments. Only Administrators can.
-- E-mail via the board to other users is disabled. You can e-mail Admins, only.
-- Signatures can be up to 700 characters long and cannot contain images.
-- Profile Pictures are disabled. I don't see any need to have these turned on, anyway, as the Admins are the ones that generally view your profile.
-- The User Reputation System is ON and everyone _should_ be able to see a) The link that says "rate thread" in each thread, b) a little "justice scales" (or similar) icon in the thread somewhere that allows you to rate a particular user (Admins can see who actually rates someone) and c) greenish box things under the user's post amount. c) is the user's current reputation. Mine's "beyond reproach". You start with 10 points ("trying to become worthy") and can work your way up -- or down. People have asked for this feature for awhile and it's a default in vBulletin, so y'all have fun.
-- Posting HTML is turned off. You have to use BBCode.
-- Users cannot move or delete their own threads, as was the case on the phpBB forum.
-- Note for : the [IMG] tag will not be displayed if the path to the image contains dynamic characters such as ? and &. This can prevent malicious use of the [IMG] tag.
-- The Windows Color Picker is disabled.
-- You can't ignore Admins or Moderators.

============

Known "issues":
-- There seem to be problems with some smileys. This is actually a vBulletin problem and it's got an easy fix: rename the code for the smiley.
[b][color=red]Status:[/color][/b] Fixed on 04/11/2005. If you find any that don't work right, please post in Forum Problem Reports.
-- The French images (buttons) haven't been uploaded.
[b][color=red]Status:[/color][/b] Fixed on 04/11/05.
-- If I enter a URL with more than 55 characters, the URL is truncated, but still seems to work!
[b][color=red]Status:[/color][/b] That's what's supposed to happen. First, while I did get a report that this was screwing up eBay URLs, I haven't been able to reproduce the problem. Second, this is a hard-coded piece of info in vBulletin and I really don't want to edit it unless I see problems.
-- It takes to long too load a page.
[b][color=red]Status:[/color][/b] It depends, because it's fast for me. One thing that you definitely should do is try a different skin and see if it's faster for you. Go to the [URL=http://www.saxontheweb.net/vbulletin/profile.php?do=editoptions]User CP[/URL] and look under Forum Skin and choose a different option. However, if we find things are getting REALLY slow, I have to start disabling features. First to go is probably the "Similar Threads" feature.

Finally, I'm also going to be playing with some of the menu options and our banner (thanks to Dave Kessler for supporting us, btb. Go buy stuff from him now, mmmmkay?).

========

I'll post more stuff as I remember it OR if I find some other issue. Please note that the [URL=http://www.saxontheweb.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=20052]Solutions to Common Problems[/URL] thread has been mostly updated and is still valid.


----------



## Pete (Jan 27, 2003)

All righty, then: the last two major outstanding issues -- Smiley code and the French language pack -- have been taken care of. There are a couple of Polls going in the Suggestion Box regarding some new features, but I'd say that everything's pretty good!


----------

